
The Lost Man - cwal37
https://stories.californiasunday.com/2015-06-07/somerton-man/
======
j_s
The story keeps getting weirder... discussion last year:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7913942)

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-body-on-
somerton-b...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/the-body-on-somerton-
beach-50795611/?no-ist)

------
kencausey
Nick Pelling who has been following this case for some times offers his
comments on this piece at

[http://www.ciphermysteries.com/2015/06/06/the-curious-
case-o...](http://www.ciphermysteries.com/2015/06/06/the-curious-case-of-
derek-abbott-and-the-somerton-man)

------
irishcoffee
I'm sure I'm not the first to notice this, but the UV image looks like two
different sets of handwriting. Look at the A and G letters, and compare the
letter M on the bottom line to the other M's. The bottom M slants to the
right, the top ones to the left.

------
nl
I'm from Adelaide.

Rather than people spend their time on this I'd much prefer to see the
Beaumont children and The Family mysteries solved. Many think they are linked.

